# My name is Piffy, but they all call me The Cutest Bunny in the Universe!



## angelh (May 19, 2009)

Hello bunnies, mummies and daddies! My mummie Angelh opened a blog for me here so you can get to know me better. I can't type, of course, so mummie will do all the typing for me while I sleep on her lap.

My name is Piffy, but my mummie and daddie call me the Cutest Bunny in the Universe. I don't think that's true, I look exactly like my elder brother in the petshop! Mummy said that she loved me at first sight. 

Mummie and Daddie didn't plan to have me at all! They were just going into the petshop to buy food for my 2 elder brothers - Red eared sliders named Roundie, and Fattie, and my elder sister Lovie. They saw me snuggling with another bunnie and loved me immediately. 

Mummie, Daddie, Aunt X and Uncle W brought me home along with some hay and Pine things for my box lining. They put me into the box where I stayed on my first day there. Mummie and Daddie didn't wanna scare me so they didn't carry me a lot on the first day.

This is me in my box on the first day home. I was excited, a bit nervous, and I guess scared, so after a while of sniffing and exploring, I fell asleep. 









After I woke up, daddie noticed me peeking from the little window in the box and told mummie that I wanted to come out. I wuv yew daddie! 

It was mummie's first time carrying me, and we were both a bit scared. Mummie even squealed a bit when I kicked her. But she was gentle with me and put me back down, and she went to check the big blinking box on her table, where people inside showed her how to carry bunnies. 






teehee! That's me looking from the little window into my cozy little box. 





Mummie said I'm a really smart baby bunnie. 




Mummie let me hop around her big table as she typed on the big bright box. I didn't wanna disturb her, so I went into her basket and fell asleep. Seeing how much I love the basket, mummie cleaned it and lined it with soft cloth and gave it to me. I wuv you mummie! 












Mummie says I run around too much. She likes to sit on the floor and call me. I always run to her and sleep on her lap. I wuv it when mummie strokes me gently and talks to me until I fall asleep. 





This is the food that Mummie is feeding me. The people in the petshop told her that it is good for me, but Mummie says that the "forum" people in the big bright box told her that it's not good. We don't have any bunnie pellets at home, so mummie has been giving me a bit of this (i wuv this food!) , tiny cubes of fresh carrots and a lot of hay. Can you please tell mummie what is good for me? (Tell her to keep giving me this food, pwetty pwease?) 






Finally, this is the full view of my box and bed. Mummie doesn't know whether it's good enough for me. I think I like it. Mummie lets me go in and out of the box as I like, I simply squeeze through the little window when I want to play with Mummie and Daddie, and back again when I feel hungry. 

What do you think about my room?


----------



## angelh (May 19, 2009)

Hey all, I'm Angelh, Piffy's mum. I'm a very new bunnie mummie, and i'm sure buns are more vulnerable than the dogs and turtles i'm used to. I would love it if you guys can provide me some answers to my (perhaps noobish) questions. 

1) What is Piffy's breed? 

2) Is it okay to take pictures of her using flash? 

3) At what age do we find out her gender? 

4) I've seen on youtube how bunnies "fall asleep" when you flip them over. i know it's stressful for them so i'll never do that to Piffy. I also saw somewhere that this reaction is caused by some kind of nerve on their backs. How true is that? 

5) How much food should I give Piffy? Does anyone have some kind of menu or food list according to her age? A guideline perhaps, for me to follow? 

6) Is it okay to let her run free in the room? I stay in a student hostel, the room is pretty small and quiet. We spent yesterday (Piffy's second day home) cleaning and bunny-proofing the place as best we could. 

Thanks, and do visit often for Piffy updates!


----------



## mardigraskisses (May 19, 2009)

What a cute bunny!

The food you're feeding her seems to be full of "treats" which could make her gain weight. I'd recommend Purina Rabbit Chow or even Nutriphase.

And I'll definitely be stopping by for more pictures of this cutie!

Also, trancing is when you put a rabbit on their back and they calm down. Well, some of them do. Others will kick like crazy and make you rue the day. 

I'm not sure about a nerve in their back. I always thought they did it cause they were scared. :?


----------



## angelh (May 19, 2009)

So, if you put a rabbit on its back it calms down? There's no bad effect from doing that then? 

I hope I don't have to do that. Piffy seems happy and content, and I just learned what a "binky" means, and is pleased to recall that I've seen quite a couple of those in the less than 72 hours Piffy is here. 

I'm in Russia, by the way. I don't know whether I'll be able to find those brands you mentioned. For my dogs and turtles I get world-renowned food fine, but I've never really looked at bunny foods. Thanks for the heads up, I'll try to get it as soon as possible. (i think purina should be available) .

Thanks a mill. Any ideas on my Piffy's breed though?


----------



## mardigraskisses (May 19, 2009)

As long as you are very gentle with them nothing bad should happen. They are very fragile though, so I'd only recommend doing it when absolutely necessary. 

As for the breed, I'm not entirely sure. She looks a bit like a [font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]Netherland Dwarf though.[/font]


----------



## angelh (May 19, 2009)

Aw no.......

I think mummie is a bit grossed out by me.

You see, just now, before her shower, she put me on her bed and I fell asleep on her chest - it was comfy! 

After about 30minutes I woke up, stretched and yawned, and mummie was hopping mad she didn't have her camera with her to take pictures of me yawning! 

Then I hopped off her chest and went off to explore her sheets.

When mummie got up, about 15 of my poopies fell off her shirt onto her pillow. Didn't mummie know I had poopied on her? :?

Now she's saying she won't let me sleep on her chest anymore :cry1:


----------



## Becca (May 19, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwh PIFFY IS SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And that name!! :hearts:

Awwwwh!!!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 19, 2009)

Piffy! So cute 

1) What is Piffy's breed? I am not an expert, but maybe Piffy is a Wooly Jersey. YOu might want to post these cute pix in the Rabbitry section for someone to try their hand.

2) Is it okay to take pictures of her using flash? It is ok but not really enjoyable. It doesnt cause mine to freak out but I only do it when I really need to get a pic of them for something specific. Most of the time, no flash is better. 

3) At what age do we find out her gender? 4-6 months should be old enough. My baby bunny is only 2-3 months and the vet thinks Toby is a boy but she's not 100% sure because the "parts" are so small 

4) I've seen on youtube how bunnies "fall asleep" when you flip them over. i know it's stressful for them so i'll never do that to Piffy. I also saw somewhere that this reaction is caused by some kind of nerve on their backs. How true is that? It depends on the bun. Trancing on their backs don't work for my bunnies. My bunnies don't like it. The bunnies you see in youtube are clearly relaxed. They are not scared if they are properly tranced.

5) How much food should I give Piffy? Does anyone have some kind of menu or food list according to her age? A guideline perhaps, for me to follow? She is so small. I think you should feed pellets with alfalfa in them. I feed my baby Oxbow but since you're in Russia, not sure if it is available. Make sure whatever the pellet is, it is high fiber and enough protein for a baby bun. Plain pellets are best. You shouldn't get the ones with little corn bits or seeds in them, it's too much fat! Also, alfalfa hay is good for the little bun. Until they get a little older, then they can switch to timothy based pellets that are a little less rich. Not sure what you hav there at the bottom of her box, is it hay?

6) Is it okay to let her run free in the room? I stay in a student hostel, the room is pretty small and quiet. We spent yesterday (Piffy's second day home) cleaning and bunny-proofing the place as best we could. 

Yeah, just make sure ther are no little cracks Piffy could get stuck in, and no wires for her to hurt herself chewing on them... The box you have her in is ok if you need to confine her for a little while but she's going to jump out of it on her own without a cover because the box is not very deep and rabbits can jump surprisingly high. Can you get her a little cage so she can see out, and also keep her safe when you are out? Bunnies do the most unbelievable things if you leave them out on their own for long periods of time, especially if it's a new bunny and you don't know their personality and what they are capable of. I would let her out and supervise her but I would say to get to know her better before you let her out on her own unsupervised.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 19, 2009)

*angelh wrote: *


> Aw no.......
> 
> I think mummie is a bit grossed out by me.
> 
> ...


Oh, honey, it's ok dear. Your mum will still love you. She should try to give you a litter box so you can learn to go in it as soon as possible. Then you won't poopie everywhere and your mummie won't be mad. It's easy! Just ask mummie to put your food and hay there in the box and you will hang out there and do your stuff in no time. Then everyone is happy!


----------



## angelh (May 22, 2009)

Day 4: She was normal in the morning, but I gave her less food than before (2 times a day until I got the good type of pellets) , clear dilute urine, falling asleep in our arms, friendly.
In the afternoon a friend came, I thought he was gentle enough buy Piffy struggled for a bit in his hands, she didn't quite like the way he held her i think. 
Late afternoon, Piffy started sleeping a whole lot (in our arms). She didn't awake to noises that would normally startle her. She didn't eat a lot (she came running when food was waved in her face but left after a while, instead of the normal staying and eating for a whole hour.
Night, Piffy was almost always asleep. She didn't run around at all, didn't respond to anything, just woke now and then to stretch and then fall back asleep .
Droppings like pepper seeds. less urine. Didn't have much interest in hay. Not much interest in food either.

Day 5: (it's morning now) I woke up expecting to see little Piffy hopping beside my bed waiting for me to wake up as usual. Instead I took 5 minutes to have to find her, (i finally found her sleeping soundly under my bed - didn't she hear us calling?) I tried to tempt her with food, but she took a bite of it and turned back to her hiding place. She didn't want us to touch her. Her droppings were normal, but i found a patch of her urine that was thick and dark-colored like the first day she came home.

Please help me. I know I shouldn't let her out freely while we are sleeping (i shouldn' t give excuses but we stay very far from the city and we haven't found the time to go out to get her the necessary things) .


----------



## angelh (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for all the advises. Here are some more information about her which I need some help from all.

A while ago, we put her in another box with only hay and water. She was not moving in the box. After that, she had some water, and jumped out from the box. So I held her up, putting her on my lap. But then, like 5 minutes later, I heard her doing some sound, some weird sound that I think it's coming out from her nose, her mouth was closed. Is that a problem? She keep making her head front and backward while the sound continue, just like what we did when burping. Is she burping? I think this morning she had nothing but only water. She keep shaking. I don't know should I call it as shaking or maybe the heart is pumping fast? She's now lying on the bed, with the back leg lying down still behind. She crawled without using her back leg just now. Is she in hurt?

Now that I put her on my lap, she thrown up, with some undigested food which I think is carrot on it. What wrong with her?? :cry1::cry1:


----------



## angelh (May 24, 2009)

Hewwo evewybodiee! I'm back fwom the infurmary! yay, it's good to be back here. 

You can wead my stowies fwom when i was sick over here in the infurmary thwead.

Mummie has been taking pikshurs of me in my new cage, she will post them up soon! Stay tuned and baibai ...


----------



## cheryl (May 24, 2009)

Ohh my goodness...what a gorgeous baby!

Aww i love the picture of her poking her little head into her box...how cute.


----------



## Numbat (May 25, 2009)

Hi Piffy! I met you in the infirmary and I gotta say you are soo cute! 

Keep us posted with lots of pics!


----------



## angelh (May 25, 2009)

:nerves1uh oh.... I don't know what i did wrong - I made mummie cwy! 

She let me out of the cage and I was vewy happie, and started to hop awound, and mummie was laughing at me. I was happie that mummie was happy now that I'm not feeling sick anymore, so i did a few binkies for mummie.

Then she cwied! I don't understand. Mummie didn't cwy when i was sick, but now that i'm okay she cwies! Mummie held me in her hands and told me she loved me and I was her bestest lovest baby but she was cwying . So I did a few more binkies for mummie and she laughed again. 







Mummie doesn't like this photo. This was taken on the day I was sick - and this was only the beginning! I was starting to get weak. I couldn't move and could only crouch on the floor. I was dirty all over because I couldn't groom. When I finally had the stwength to move, I had to dwag my legs behind me and pull myself slowly forward. It was vewy painful for me, i kept gwinding my teeth loudly and my mummies and daddies kept telling me "Piffy you're our darling baby please stop gwinding your teeth we're bwinging you to the vet she's going to make you okay baby " and i think i felt better when they kept whisperwing to me on the way to the vet and back. 






This was taken on the night I started to get sick. Mummies and daddies were a bit concerned at that time - all I wanted to do was sleep all day! 






Hewwo! Now I want to show you my new woom! Mummie doesn't let me run fwee anymore. She lets me out only when one of my mummies or daddies can keep both eyes on me ! They don't want me to go eating anything bad for me.

Mummie also took away the carpet. She was a little sad when she kept it away. It was a beautiful carpet. 






I keep telling mummie : I wanna go out and play! Mummie looks at me and says "Sweetie why don't you west in your woom for a while, mummie will take you out after I finish this" 

I think I like my box better :nerves1






This is me, eating in my woom! I pwefer this new food. Mummie says it's healthier for me - but there are no more yummy dwied fwuts and seeds! Only pellets :expressionless

Okay! Mummie is going out now, so I have to go back to my woom bai bai evewyone!


----------



## cheryl (May 25, 2009)

Ohh Piffy...you are just the prettiest little thing....i'm so glad you are feeling so much better now.

Binkies are just the best....so keep on binky-ing sweet Piffy


----------



## angelh (May 26, 2009)

Hey all,

I realised today that baby Piffy must have been sick from the first day she got here - and that it had gradually gone worse till her 5th day. Because now that this little baby is *touchwood* back to normal, she's a whole different bunny.

Proof: Remember all those stories of her falling asleep all over the place? That one about her sleeping on my chest and then leaving poopies behind? Those adorable sleeping pictures above? 

I don't think you guys are getting any more of those "sleeping on mummy" pictures anytime soon. 

Piffy turns out to be a light sleeper. When she's out of her cage, you can't catch her. She's hopping, binkying around, sniffing everything in sight, staying for 2 seconds to be petted then dashing off again, struggling if you tried to hold her.... 

I think Piffy's a boy


----------



## angelh (May 26, 2009)

Hewwo! Today mummie cweaned my woom for me. I was vewy excited (although i've seen it before). Mummie let me out for a wun and I was SOO happie! Then mummie lay on the floor on her tummy and i cwawled all over her! 

After cweaning my woom mummie put me back and closed the door. I was angwy!:grumpy:So I bit on the metal railing of my door and shook it very loudly! Mummie was wather shocked. She kept telling me "no no Piffy you nawty babie don't do that!" But I didn't listen and kept shaking the door till mummie let me out again . :biggrin2:

Here are some photos of me dwinking water. Mummie says I am a good babie, I dwink a lot of water. I like dwinking! Mummie always puts warm water in my bottle for me and it tastes much better than cold water:blushan:





















And this is mummie's favowite photo! She said I'm her wittle darwing babie.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 26, 2009)

Oh Piffy you are quite a handful aren't you? How cute. 
Drinking plenty of water is good for you


----------



## angelh (May 26, 2009)

I'm worried about Piffy again. She is still acting normal, but I found a patch of yellow thick mucous liquid in her cage. I just picked her up and saw that her bottom was dirty - about 6 pieces of feces (normal sized round solid type, but a bit more moist than usual) stuck to her fur. Usually they fall off.

I am very concerned. We don't seem to be able to find probiotics here for her. Appetite normal, activity normal, drinking, feces normal. I was out, so I didn't see from where the yellow mucous patch came out. 

Please advice.



Edit: I'm really afraid for Little Piffy. There seems to be more tribulations in store for her.I don't know whether she will ever make it to healthy adulthood. :cry1:


----------



## kirbyultra (May 26, 2009)

Don't give up hope! Piffy is depending on you. She will be grateful for all that you have already given her and hopefully more in the future.


----------



## angelh (May 26, 2009)

I hope I'm not starting to sound like a paranoid mum or *gasp* Munchausen syndrome by Proxy parent but....... 

her poopies look normal again. Smaller, drier, but still easier to press.

Piffy please just stay healthy.

ps: I was sitting next to her cage picking out the pellets from seeds and dried fruits and Piffy almost got into a frenzy. Mind you, she had enough hay and water in her cage but the smell of the food was .... if I were rabbit i'd probably go into a frenzy too.

So she did what she just learned to do *rolls eyes*. She clamped her teeth around the metal bar of the cage door and rattled it LOUD and QUICK. I offered her alfalfa hay (from the package). She spat it out, regained her grip on the metal bar and rattled some more. I offered her some petting. She settled down enough for me to trust she wouldn't rattle and turn back to my sorting. She rattled again. 

I took her out in the end, she didn't care for anymore stroking. She was headed straight for the food spread out in front of her. I offered her one pellet and put her back. She seemed to be satisfied then, and turned back to munching her hay after she was done with the pellet.

I hope this sounds like a healthy rabbit to you, because to me *fingers crossed*, it sure does.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 26, 2009)

Some rabbits really love their pellets. Before I switched Kirby's hay and hay became his favorite food, Kirby used to eat his pellets like a junkie. It smells yummy and is easy to eat for them. I'm no expert but I take this as a positive attitude for Piffy. If she is hungry for food, then she has will to live 

If you can afford it, maybe change her hay more often. She may eat more of it. If she might have defecated on it or peed on it, she wo n't eat it and she can smell the difference even if we can't see the difference. I find that if you give them smaller piles they eat more, they'll be curious to come and smell newer hay rather than eat the hay that's been out for over a day. You can also better monitor how much food she's intaking. It is easier to spot immediately if she has stopped eating if you can normally guage how much she eats.

My Toby eats 1 full handful of alfalfa hay every half of a day. He eats until there's none left and I can tell immediately if he started to eat more (he's a growing baby) or if he has stopped eating for some reason.


----------



## angelh (May 26, 2009)

haha well that's what I was thinking too  I've decided to clean her cage everyday. It really isn't a lot of work, and there are 4 of us to do it. 

I'm not sure whether the green rod-shaped pellets are alfalfa hay , normally they are, aren't they?


----------



## kirbyultra (May 26, 2009)

I have alfalfa based pellets for Toby and Timothy pellets for Kirby and they both look the same (pale brown, not really green). If it is just green then I kind of doubt it is alfalfa. It might be colored with some type of coloring to make it really green.
Can you get us a pic of your separated pellet feed and also post it on the infirmiry post you have?


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 26, 2009)

> Piffy! So cute  *I agree*
> 
> 1) What is Piffy's breed? *Sorry... i don't know, probably wooly jersey?*
> 
> ...


kirbyultra


> Yeah, just make sure ther are no little cracks Piffy could get stuck in, and no wires for her to hurt herself chewing on them... The box you have her in is ok if you need to confine her for a little while but she's going to jump out of it on her own without a cover because the box is not very deep and rabbits can jump surprisingly high. Can you get her a little cage so she can see out, and also keep her safe when you are out? Bunnies do the most unbelievable things if you leave them out on their own for long periods of time, especially if it's a new bunny and you don't know their personality and what they are capable of. I would let her out and supervise her but I would say to get to know her better before you let her out on her own unsupervised.


*
I couldnt have said it better*


Well hope that helped! I'm so keeping watch of this thread!
If you need any more help.. anything a all just "pm" me 

- Prisca


----------



## myheart (May 26, 2009)

I do hope little Piffy is feeling better!!

I read your blog last Thursday, but didn't post a replay thinking I would do something this week. I was so surprised to see a thread for little Piffy in the Infirmary and my heart just sank with fear. So I read through the Infirmary thread, and was so happy to see that Piffy responded to all treatments provided to her. 

Keep getting better, Piffy!!! You are in good hands now that your mom's and dad's know you are a bit young to be away from your momma. You have a lot of forum members pulling for you!!!

myheart


----------



## angelh (May 27, 2009)

GIF animations generator gifup.com


----------



## angelh (May 27, 2009)

Hewwo evewybodie! 

Today I had a lot of fun! Mummie was wowwied about me and changed my hay first thing in the morning. I was a good babie. I didn't "dia-wea" yesterday. 

After mummie finished her cwass, she came home and let me out of my cage. Mummie was so funnie! She cwawled on the fwoor and pwetended to be big scawy monsters, but I wasn't fwightened at all! I cwimbed all over her and twied to EAT her instead! 

Daddie was watching us pway and said that both of us are babies 

Mummie wants me to show you how I jump in and out of my cage. Did you see the GIF my mummie posted? My mummies and daddies are vewy pwoud of me. They said I'm going to be an "at-the-lead" one day, and compete in Bunny Olympics.

What's an "at-the-lead"?Is there yummie food involved? I miss my yummie food. Mummie picked out all the pellets fwom the yummie food, nowthey only give me pellets and hay. :tears2: It's quite borwing but mummie said that's the best for me at the moment. 

Here's another one of me gwooming. 






I wike to keep my ears cwean! 

See you tomowwo!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 28, 2009)

You're so good updating us so often!


----------



## angelh (Jun 8, 2009)

Hewwo Evewybodie!! 

It's me Piffy again! My mummies and daddies have been weally busie with their exams but Mummie said I should dwop by and say hi to you all. 

I feel funnie these days. Evewything looks much smaller! When I first came to my mummies' home, I could fit my whole bodie into my twanspawent pwastic food bowl, with woom to spare. Now, I can onwy fit half my bodie! 

My mummies and daddies didn't notice that at first. One day my Aunt Jo came to visit and she gasped and said "He's so big now! How fast CAN he grow?! " My mummies immediately looked at my pictures 3 weeks ago and only then did they wealise I was two times the size I was when I first got here! 

There's also much more fur on me. Mummie says Im wooking more wike a wionhead! She isn't vewy sure though, so she'll post more pics of me later for you to decide! 

Yesterday I did something that I was VEWY pwoud of, but my mummies and daddies said I was naughtie! You wemember I told you last time how I learnt to gwab the metal bar on my cage and wattle it till my mummie lets me out? 

Well, yesterday, I MANAGED TO WEMOVE THE WHOLE METAL BAR!! I worked hard for a whole week to do that. Evewytime I did that, mummie would poke her fingers into my cage and stwoke my head, and I would immediately stop because it felt so good.

But I kept doing the wattling thing. Daddie told them to ignore me and sometimes I would stop the wattling when they pwetend not to hear. But I kept wattling and wattling and finally one side of it came out! 

I was so happie - there was a huge gap in the cage now and i could wun in and out of my cage as I like.

But my daddies and mummies didn't think so. So my mummie put me on her bed and told me I was a vewy naughty wittle babie but she was laughing so loud! I don't think she was WEALLY angwy.

While I was on mummie's bed, daddie inserted a book thing between the bars, and now my exit that i worked so hard on, was bwocked again! Pffffft! 

My cage looks ugly now with a book thing stuck on the door. My mummies said serve me wight for destwoying my 2-week-old new cage. I was so mad I poopied and peed on mummie's bed :blushan:.

By the way, I've been with mummies and daddies for exactly 3 weeks now! I wov my mummies and daddies :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Piffy and Parents,

I'm so glad that Piffy is doing much better and hasn't been sick. It's to see a bunny with an attitude. 

Piffy your not alone in the cage rattling, all my bunnies have done it but never managed to destroy the cage so Congratulations on that! Sorry that your parents fowled your plan 

Can't wait for pictures. Babies really do grow up so fast.

Rebecca


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 16, 2009)

Piffy it's now over a month without an update. How are you doing? Any new pictures?


----------

